# Portland, CT 8yo beautiful female PTS 4/27/11



## GSD Parent (Jul 24, 2001)

I'm sorry I don't have much info on this girl, but I just got a call from a friend of a friend.... All's I know is this is a very sweet 8 yo spayed female in Portland CT. She is of european lines and has had formal police training. From what I'm told, she failed in police training due to being "gun shy". I'm told she's a beautiful girl, very sweet, but protective. The girl who can pull her for anyone interested name is Cheryl. Her cell # 860-304-8312. I know this is very last minute and she's on her final hours, but I just got the call tonight.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Bump!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Bump!


----------

